# 91-year-old celebrates finishing physical therapy by dancing the jitterbug



## Robert59 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Marlene (Jan 18, 2020)

Robert59 said:


>


love it.  I will be dancing 'til the day I die and then some


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

*Fabulous, and she doesn't look anywhere near 91 years old either *


----------



## win231 (Jan 18, 2020)

She's shakin' it without breakin' it.
And she looks as old as I am.
I'm 67.


----------



## peppermint (Jan 18, 2020)

Love that Lady ♥....I love to dance....


----------

